# My first Decal pens



## blinkers (Jul 11, 2011)

An atlas and three Navigator 2 pens. They were easier than I thought to do and really came out great on white corian.


----------



## boxerman (Jul 11, 2011)

Very nice looking pens. Nice job on the decals. Do you make your own decals?


----------



## U-Turn (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice job - I have been nervous about trying the process. Did you do your own decals??


----------



## blinkers (Jul 11, 2011)

*Yes I did my own decals*

I used testors decal paper and then i sprayed 3 coats of clear acrylic to lock the print to the decal paper and then I embeded the decal in CA (many coats) and then wet sanded to 12000 so you can't feel the decal and then polish.
http://www.penswithhistory.com


----------



## corian king (Jul 12, 2011)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## thewishman (Jul 12, 2011)

They look good on the white background. Well done.


----------

